# Applesauce with herbs?



## GotGarlic (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi, all. I will be teaching a one-evening class in January on "Cooking with Fresh Herbs." One of the dishes I want to make is grilled boneless pork chop with thyme-mustard sauce and rosemary. DH suggested making homemade applesauce to go with it, but I'd like to have the herb theme in all the dishes. Does anyone know of an herb that would be good in applesauce? TIA.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 29, 2007)

Garlic, my first thought is rosemary. I think the wonderful flavor of rosemary would pair well with applesauce, to say nothing of the aroma of rosemary and applesauce cooking together.  Yum.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Nov 29, 2007)

Mint, perhaps.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 29, 2007)

I once saw something on Oprah a long time ago about this women that makes Lavender Apple Sauce


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 29, 2007)

www.*lavender*-love.com/*recipe*s.html


----------



## GB (Nov 29, 2007)

Lemon verbena?


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'll try them out and let you know what I come up with.


----------

